# I couldnt resist POLITCAL funny



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2008)

This was too funny not to post. With so many Obama trashing threads I thought maybe we needed some balance










http://g.imageshack.us/img129/pricelesslr8.jpg/1/http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/priceleshttp://img129.imageshack.us/img129/priceles


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm Lowrise and I approve this message.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 23, 2008)

Like I told Katy he probably got that pair of shoes in a trade to some out of state homeless man for an illegal vote.


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

You know, I wish I could say I'm shocked at some of the things being said. Someone calling Obama outright evil, comments like OhHorsePee's above...but I'm really not.

Doesn't mean I'm not disgusted by them all the same.


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Like I told Katy he probably got that pair of shoes in a trade to some out of state homeless man for an illegal vote.


What is the deal with this absolute hatred and bitterness? It's a JOKE, but you HAD to make a nasty comment


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry Laura, I forgot my "LOL"


----------



## Bassett (Oct 23, 2008)

> Sorry Laura, I forgot my "LOL"


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Like I told Katy he probably got that pair of shoes in a trade to some out of state homeless man for an illegal vote.


Love it, Fran











I'm thinking of hiring Sarah Palin's personal shopper after the election. She looks fabulous!!!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

Jill said:


> I'm thinking of hiring Sarah Palin's personal shopper after the election. She looks fabulous!!!


You might be able to get the RNC to pay for it, too.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Like I told Katy he probably got that pair of shoes in a trade to some out of state homeless man for an illegal vote.


That was funny


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of hiring Sarah Palin's personal shopper after the election. She looks fabulous!!!
> ...


I'm not sure what that was supposed to mean unless it was a nasty remark?


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

Jill said:


> I'm not sure what that was supposed to mean unless it was a nasty remark?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27320899/



> WASHINGTON - When the Republican Party decided to coordinate expenses with John McCain's presidential campaign, who knew it would be color coordinated.
> The Republican National Committee spent about $150,000 on clothing, hair styling, makeup and other "campaign accessories" in September for the McCain campaign after Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin joined the ticket as his running mate.


----------



## minimule (Oct 23, 2008)

Like the Democrats aren't spending money on anything! YEAH RIGHT!

Let's see....let's spend billions of dollars buying up airtime so everyone will have to see my goofy face on every single channel. And oh yeah, let's buy my own TV channel on satelite!!! That's a good investment.



What a waste of money!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

Um... Okay, Lowrise



Sorry if that expense doesn't floor or disgust me



Really, I think what bothers a lot of women about Sarah Palin is jealousy / envy



Probably there are many women who wish they were as successful (not to mention as beautiful) but "oh well"



Imagine what those costs would be to take some of us and make us look that impressive





Actually, I guess that her wardrobe and beauty expenses are a serious bargain when compared to the cost of Obama's upcoming infomercials, huh? But then Obama can afford it, what with his broken promise regarding public financing


----------



## Bassett (Oct 23, 2008)

Jill, Like Sarah says "Spot on". You hit the nail right on the head. I really can't understand how so many women feel so threatened by her. On tv last night someone said so many feminists feel threatened by her because she "DARED" TO HAVE A BABY LIKE THAT. That remark was WAY over the top. In my opinion.

Besides all the clothing is going to charity when she is done campaigning.





[SIZE=24pt]I love Sarah Palin[/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

Bassett said:


> [SIZE=24pt]I love Sarah Palin[/SIZE]


Me too!!! I really want some 09 fillies (okay, and a political victory for McCain / Palin). I'd love to name an '09 filly Whinny For Me's Caribou Barbie









Barn named Sarah or as I half way joked, Mary Lou


----------



## C G Minis (Oct 23, 2008)

It was her choice to have her baby. Why then is the left have a problem with Trig? I thought they were for choice ?? As far as her clothes, Obama's Suits I found out cost 1,600.00 per suit. Such a double standard.


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 23, 2008)

Hilliary Clintons custom made pant suits cost $6,350 each.... If she changed 3 times a day during her campaigning how much would that be?

In 2006 - Clinton paid $3,000 for two hair styling sessions.

Obama's suits - $1600 each

2007 - John Edwards $400 hair cuts

Palin spent $150,000 for a family of ( is it seven)?

Why is it that no one is talking about the fact that Obama spent $21,000 on polling?





At least Palin is going to donate the clothes to charity when they are done with them.

What can Obama donate from all that money spent? Paper for out houses?


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 23, 2008)

deleted until I do further research.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2008)

Well shoot it was just a funny thing I thought I would post. I really didnt see it taking this kind of turn.

Ive said over and over I dont like either canidate but really guys everyone needs to take a breath and just laugh. I can laugh at ones for either side as long as they dont go over the line to disgusting


----------



## Bassett (Oct 23, 2008)

> Why then is the left have a problem with Trig?


I believe I said feminists, not left.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2008)

Shoot, kaykay's picture's not working ths morning but I found it so here it is again, along with one I thought was funny.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 24, 2008)

I think people who take issue with Sara's new wardrobe should take into consideration the fact that she could hardly go on the campaign trail in her fur lined parka and mukluks.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> I think people who take issue with Sara's new wardrobe should take into consideration the fact that she could hardly go on the campaign trail in her fur lined parka and mukluks.


Good one, Donna!!!


----------



## triedandtrue (Oct 26, 2008)

I find it hilarious that everyone on the right FREAKED OUT over Edwards having a 400 dollar haircut, but palin can spend 150K, plus her makeup artist is the HIGHEST PAID PERSON ON THE MCCAIN CAMPAIGN SALARY. Not his senior advisors, not hte people who, you know, talk to him about important things like foreign policy, but the person who does her makeup. Wow. Just wow.

Obama has been shown many times to be buying his suits off the rack at Nordstroms and Macys...funny, just like I do! Theres a a difference between a man buying a 1500 dollar suit he'll wear many times (just like the shoes he resoles) and a woman using taxpayer money to outfit her entire family and do her makeup each day.

I also find it amusing the crack about Obama not taking public funding. His promise belted on McCain keeping his as well - and McCain didnt keep his promise, and is in fact STILL being investigated for the money he took.

I'll be the first to admit there is gender inequity that requires a woman to spend more to look good. But the balance inequity between the left and right sides...and nasty comments like insinuating Obama stole them off a homeless man...are what make this years race disgusting. I have to listen to news for four weeks about Edwards 400 dollars haircut, but I cant express a little disdain for Palins daughter carrying a Luis Vuitton handbag? Please.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd be curious if you could back any of those claims up, "triedandtrue".

The makeup artist for Palin the highest paid person on the McCain payroll? McCain guilty as Obama on breaking his promise about public financing? I don't think so.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know that she's the highest paid member of his staff, but: http://www.ajc.com/services/content/news/s...5/pebriefs.html

"An acclaimed celebrity makeup artist for Sarah Palin collected more money from John McCain’s campaign than McCain’s foreign policy adviser.

Amy Strozzi, who also works on the reality show “So You Think You Can Dance,” was paid $22,800, according to campaign finance reports for the first two weeks in October. In contrast, McCain’s foreign policy adviser, Randy Scheunemann, was paid $12,500, the report showed."


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

The clothing that was purchased for Palin will be donated to charities in the same manner as other celebrities clothing. I think thats great.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 26, 2008)

I was going to post this a while ago but didn't want to resurrect this thread....but since someone else did here are my thoughts.

For those of you complaining about Palin's wardrobe - what about Obama taking "his" plane to Hawaii for personal reasons. At least Palin didn't do her own shopping and most of the clothes were either on loan (like the Hollywood stars do at Academy Awards time) or will be going to charity. Unless we're financial contributors we have no gritch coming.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 26, 2008)

Lowrise, I certainly hope you aren't blaming McCain for the Ashley Todd stunt. It was in the link you put on. She did this totally on her own.


----------



## bingo (Oct 26, 2008)

I read that article today as well Mary Lou where some McCain reps said Palin was out of control.

Look at all those people in that pic in Denver OMG!

No matter what side your on it is great that this election is bringing out voters in droves and getting more people interested in the process. Especially our young people.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 26, 2008)

If Obama wins, and things I fear do happen, it's going to be hard for me to not say:

"I told you so" to alot of people.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

If Obama wins, this country will go down the tubes quicker than it is now.

God Almighty help us if that man wins.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree Sheryl and Sonya. But let's just keep hoping and praying that it is true when they say a lot of people SAY they are going to vote for Obama because they don't want to be called racist. When the time comes NOBODY knows who they really will vote for. Maybe they will come to their senses before next Tuesday. If Obama wins I for one WILL be saying to people "Don't blame me, I didn't vote for him." I won't even hesitate the first time I hear a complaint from anyone who was so vehement about Obama. They will hear ir from me. Be forewarned you people.








You better believe we will go downhill with Democrats in control of everything. We need both parties in or we will be in BIG trouble.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly right, Sonya, Sheryl and Bonnie.

If we are to have Obama as our president, I hope we are the ones who are wrong but I sincerely doubt we are.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, how can you handle living in such fear of a fellow American? I see a lot of 'God help us', 'Say goodbye to America', and other things floating around about an Obama presidency. I can't imagine handling that amount of paranoia and fear day to day.

How do you _do_ it?


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I've only seen those phrases in your posts.

I've got a lot of concerns for our Nation if Obama is elected and I don't know how anyone who knows what I know and seen what I've seen could feel any differently.


----------

